# Casio Dw-500



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

red x


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> red x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about PG









Roy, I very much appreciate this, I missed it







and it's not as though I could find another easily. I had terrible visions of Mike getting his claws on it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your most welcome Mark.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very







Mark, yes it's there now!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > red x
> ...










I would have liked that









Swap you


















Mike


----------

